# Database Issues



## horseUSA (May 16, 2010)

mysql server crapped out(last week), corrupted tables and blah blah.....(a big headache)
still working on it, and have been in contact with datacenter. cause it appears one of the hdd is going bad, which may have contributed. i am on it and server should be running now(might still be some issues), hope to have an update tomorrow.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 16, 2010)

Thanks Horse!


----------



## tonyb (May 16, 2010)

Good on ya Horse,I've really missed this place.
Cheers,
Tony.


----------



## sunny91 (May 16, 2010)

Many Thanks Horse for the Info...


----------



## Catch22 (May 17, 2010)

Thanks Horse!


----------



## N4521U (May 17, 2010)

I bet he's sorry he made fun of a TBM!
I was starting to experience withdrawal symptoms.
Glad we're all back.


----------



## A4K (May 17, 2010)

Me too, thanks Horse!


----------



## Airframes (May 17, 2010)

And me, thanks!


----------



## magnu (May 17, 2010)

and a big thank you from me too


----------



## Vic Balshaw (May 17, 2010)

Good on ya mate, it's been a sad couple of days. Thanks ever so


----------



## Wayne Little (May 17, 2010)

Vic Balshaw said:


> Good on ya mate, it's been a sad couple of days. Thanks ever so



Yes, Thanks Horse....started to get the cold shivers and sweats...


----------



## rochie (May 17, 2010)

many Thanks Horse


----------



## T Bolt Jr (May 17, 2010)

*HELP!!*
This is *T Bolt*, Not T bolt Jr. I’m using my Son’s sign in because I’m having problems signing in. Last week I attempted to change my email address and now can’t sign in. I tried the lost password link but that didn’t work either so I think the email address might have been messed up too. I tried to send PMs to Eric a couple of times but I don’t think they went through. Can someone please reset my password and the me know by my sons email (T Bolt Jr) or a PM to him
Thanks,
Glenn


----------



## T Bolt Jr (May 17, 2010)

Problem Solved


----------



## Gnomey (May 17, 2010)

Thanks Horse.


----------



## imalko (May 17, 2010)

Thanks for solving database issues Horse.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 20, 2010)

It's better but there might still be problems.



> Internal Server Error
> The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.
> 
> Please contact the server administrator, [email protected] and inform them of the time the error occurred, and anything you might have done that may have caused the error.
> ...



After I got that message I couldn't get back in for a few minutes.
It also logged me out even though I had the remember me box checked.


Wheels


----------



## Lucky13 (May 20, 2010)

Cheers mate!


----------



## sunny91 (May 22, 2010)

Any new about the dtabase issue backup? I can put picture but no video I have a error message.
I mut connect wich a proxy no direct connect..

Sunny.


----------



## horseUSA (May 23, 2010)

still working it, sorry for delay. have a lot on my plate and 24hours is just not enough time in a day.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 23, 2010)

horseUSA said:


> still working it, sorry for delay. have a lot on my plate and 24hours is just not enough time in a day.



I can understand that feeling. 
Thanks for what you have accomplished so far. 


Wheels


----------



## sunny91 (May 23, 2010)

Thanks Horse for the reply and the good Work..


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 12, 2010)

Site's been working great for me until today...

I've been getting these now every time I've gone to post a reply in a number of threads:



> *Internal Server Error*
> The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.
> 
> Please contact the server administrator, [email protected] and inform them of the time the error occurred, and anything you might have done that may have caused the error.
> ...



Most recent 500 (Internal Server) error occurred @ 6:00 p.m. pacific while replying to this thread: http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/ww2-general/obituaries-3185-46.html#post691419

However, when I do get this error, I just refresh the page and my reply is there


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 19, 2013)

Got two internal server 500 errors this afternoon...

Not quite the same problem as three years ago, but refreshing the page fixes it. If it happens again, I'll grab a screenshot.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 20, 2013)

OK.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 20, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> Got two internal server 500 errors this afternoon...
> 
> Not quite the same problem as three years ago, but refreshing the page fixes it. If it happens again, I'll grab a screenshot.



I take it that we're talking a out the PC here, otherwise a mirror is always handy, for whatever facial expressions that comes with this internal service error....


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 20, 2013)

Got an error again, this time on IE8 (previous two, yesterday, were on iPad) after clicking on "New Forum Posts" from the forum main page.

Copied at 10:31 PDT, 20 August 2013:


> Internal Server Error
> The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.
> 
> Please contact the server administrator, [email protected] and inform them of the time the error occurred, and anything you might have done that may have caused the error.
> ...


----------



## Wurger (Aug 21, 2013)

THX. This is caused by the same problem we had had and made the forum down. Unfortynately we don't have an access to the server and can do nothing. I made an attempt to get contact with the server admin. But no answer so far.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 12, 2015)

Got this at 11:48 a.m. (Pacific)

The heading was "Database Error" and here's a screenshot:


----------



## Wurger (Oct 12, 2015)

Yep.. all of us got the same. However all seems to be working fine now.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 12, 2015)

Hopefully just Horse running some updates and there were a few issues but sorted now...


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 16, 2015)

Just had this pop up at 2040PST...






....acted up for about 5 minutes and back to normal.



Geo


----------

